

Rollup for multiple fields in MySQL - sGrabber

I am able to run rollup for single field but unable to do for multiple fields in MySQL. 
Any idea how can we do rollup on multiple fields
======
mooism2
I have no idea what this even means.

Try asking on <http://dba.stackexchange.com> if this is a database
administration question, or on <http://stackoverflow.com> if it is a
programming question.

~~~
sGrabber
Thanks. I am looking it up at various places. Rollup is a db command

~~~
stevekemp
> rollup is a db command

You need to read "How to ask questions the smart way".

A quick google suggests "rollup" is used with grouped-queries, so it is a
modifier to an SQL select operation, not a db-command as such.

~~~
sGrabber
Thanks for correcting

------
lazyfunctor
I am not sure if I get your question. I think this query should work

"select country, state, city, SUM(sales), SUM(profit) from foo group by
country, state, city with rollup;"

for a table with country, state, city, sales, profit as columns

~~~
sGrabber
Thanks. Had tried this way taking multiple fields but it didnt work. Will try
again and update you. Once again thanks for the inputs, really appreciate

